
Pop culture unites us as Americans. Will streaming services change that? - Reedx
https://www.vox.com/2019/11/8/20955451/disney-plus-apple-hbo-peacock-streaming-today-explained
======
Qwertystop
Eh. US Pop culture was a lot more unified before Netflix (and especially
before VCRs, and before the number of channels got so big). I'm told there was
a time when _everyone_ watched whichever current sitcom, or the Simpsons, to a
much greater degree than the article's "everybody watched the _Game of
Thrones_ finale". Even if we had another manned Moon mission, or even a manned
Mars mission, I doubt it would have as many people watching as the later
Apollo missions (much less viewed than 11).

